# The result on the Trapping law.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=13884663
Surprised the WB shot it down. 
Here was a quote that caught me off guard.


> Bob Brister of the Utah Environmental Congress had an alternative proposal for reducing coyote predation.
> 
> "If you're serious about controlling coyotes," Brister told the board, "there's a way to do it and that is to get wolves back into Utah."
> 
> The board did not respond to that suggestion.


 :shock: 
Yeah let go from a smaller predator to a much larger and more effenciant one. :roll:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

As it is right now you have 4 days (96 hours) and 2 days (for leg holds) set out for coyotes. At the current moment I can't wait to go check my traps every 2 days. Even though I haven't caught anything it is exciting to see if anything has even walked near my snares. Usually if an animal is snared for over a day or 2 without dying they are able to do a lot of damage to their pelt and under Utah law it is unlawful to waste and animal. 

Does that mean you have to skin a coyote with wrot?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I put this in the big game section because it is about trapping coyotes to help the deer herds. But if this is were it belongs then my appologies and thanks to who ever moved it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I listened to most of the meeting yesterday (home with the flu), that comment also got me out of bed! Sure, as he said, the wolf reintroduction in the Yellowstone area wiped out most of the coyotes. But what he didn't say was what they also did to the elk population up there. One must be cautious about what they wish for. We sure as heck don't need any more wolves than we already have in Utah.

The title to this thread is the result of the trapping law...the proposed 7 day check on coyote traps was shot down for several good reasons.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

> "If you're serious about controlling coyotes," Brister told the board, "there's a way to do it and that is to get wolves back into Utah."


I just read that on ksl. The way some people think amazes me. :|


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you know if he was being serious or making a point. What he said is true. That is probably the only way to control or eliminate the coyote. When they are hunted/trapped heavy, they tend to have larger litters to increase the population. When there are to many they tend to get mange to reduce their numbers. Mother nature seems to take care of them. Look at the money spent and numbers of them killed by flying and the government trappers. They cannot eliminate them either. They go back to the same areas year after year to try to control them.

I do not want to see the Wolf come in. I also do not want the coyote wiped out. I dont think any of the trappers are looking to eliminate the coyote either. We hunt and trap them for the fur to make a little money. Why eliminate them.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> Do you know if he was being serious or making a point. What he said is true. That is probably the only way to control or eliminate the coyote. When they are hunted/trapped heavy, they tend to have larger litters to increase the population. When there are to many they tend to get mange to reduce their numbers. Mother nature seems to take care of them. Look at the money spent and numbers of them killed by flying and the government trappers. They cannot eliminate them either. They go back to the same areas year after year to try to control them.


Without people out there trying to control them they get out of control really fast, I have a friend at work that lives in Scipio Ut two years ago they where coming in to town after pets and livestock,he said it was not uncommon for him to be driving down the road near his home and see coyotes,this made him very uneasy because his wife is handicapped from diabetes and she loved to be outside in the yard,they would see tracks from them in there yard. The government sent in some trappers and a chopper and they have reduced the numbers to where it is rare that he sees any in town now. without trappers,and the public hunters,they would be in are cities and are kids would not be safe, look at California there are coyote attacks on kids there all the time. the coyote has it's place,but it's not at the top of the food chain.
And for the wolf comment, this guy should be put out in the woods with no gun with wolves and see how much he likes them around. a coyote will turn tail at the site of a human, a wolf will come in to see what you are and if he can eat you. I think I would rather have a few coyotes around instead.he is an idiot!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey, thats a great idea the wolves will kill the coyotes and the elk helping the deer sounds like the answer to the deer problem. 8)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Tony Abbott mentioned on his radio show on Saturday that rumor has it that SFW is now going to directly to legislators during this session to get these changes passed. It sounds like they may even try and get it passed on the coat tails of another bill.

They just don't quit do they?! This state needs some balance...this is getting old. First they ask Mom and she says no so now they are going to Dad.


----------



## DexterSamuel (Mar 9, 2012)

Great stuff! Trapping is governed by state and local laws, which vary by juridiction. Only some areas may allow trapping of trespassing animals. The fact that many trappers have been permitted to ply their trade out of season and to gather pelts to the point of extermination of the fur bearers over large areas is another cause of our present shortage.

Utah shredding


----------

